# Results from our first AAC Trial!



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Libby and I entered in our first AAC trial today, and despite threatening skies, the rain held off and we had a pretty darn successful day!

Our first run was a Jumpers run. I was so nervous I was shaking, but Libby knew what to do and we pulled off a Q! 5th place in our height class, but the competition was stiff as there was a world team handler with her new border collie competing against us. 

Our second run was Snooker. Here's a video of our run:



Uhh, yah, she totally read my body wrong on the leadout front pivot. At least it was a fast run! 

Our third and final run of the day was a Standard run. She misses the table because she saw my DH running over, he missed our start (sigh) but that was ok until she went in the wrong side of the tunnel. Sooooo close!



I am super pleased with how our first trial went overall! We both had fun!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Congrats! I love the pic with the ribbon.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent, congrats!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats!! When is your next trial? Coming to Kingston for any of the Dome trials?


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice work, congrats!!

Great picture -


Squeeker said:


>


Libby: "Oh yeah, this ol' ribbon here? No biggie. Piece of cake."


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys!! We really had a blast, can't wait to do it all again!


----------



## Aegon I (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats! You have a fantastic dog!


----------

